
Ask HN: How to take a CLI app and put it on the web (client-side) - smabie
So let&#x27;s say I have a statically linked x86_64 linux binary. It provides a REPL and that&#x27;s it. What would be the easiest way to compile it to asm.js, emscripten, webassembly or whatever and deploy it. I basically want a process that takes the binary and spits out an html page that I can open that runs the app. I&#x27;m not a web dev and have no interest in being one. What&#x27;s the absolute <i>easiest</i> way to make this happen?
======
jitendrac
Try CGI, any input in url[GET] will be accessed by Argc,and Post can be by
reading and parsing commandline args.

